# What to feed after HGE or Colitis



## Foxxy

My doggie has been on a people food/solid gold wee bits diet and now it is time for the change. She was just released from the vets after two long nights. She is eating the Purina EN per vets recommendation but I will need to switch soon. Any recommendations?


----------



## 20887

I would switch her off of kibble to a pre-made raw like ZP or Stella & Chewy's, if it were me. 

If you want to stick with kibble, I like Acana. Fromm is also a good choice.


----------



## Foxxy

I don't think she likes the texture of canned food. She's eating it now, from the vet, but she looks weird trying to chew it. I guess I need to look for foods that have a low fat count because of her stomach issue but she needs to put on weight too...looks really skinny right now. I'll check those two brands out though


----------



## jesuschick

I know that TLI has been successfully feeding Wellness canned food since her babies had HGE. One still has some tummy trouble and this food has been all that has worked for her crew.
Mine had chronic colitis (which is NOTHING compared to HGE) and ZP was the only thing that worked for her. I will be trying S&C shortly. She has had their treats for several months and they have caused no trouble.


----------



## Brodysmom

I would suggest that whatever you choose to feed, that you go very very slowly switching her onto another food. A quick switch could have her back in the hospital. She's very fragile right now. I'd get her completely and totally recovered from her gastritis before introducing ANYTHING new.


----------



## Foxxy

what were the symptoms of colitis? can that also include blood in stool? In regards to food the vet recommended Royal Canin MINI Canine Health Nutrition Chihuahua 28...Any thoughts on this food?


----------



## Brodysmom

Yes colitis is sort of a catch all term for blood/mucous in stools when they can't pinpoint a specific cause.


----------



## jesuschick

I have to TOTALLY agree with taking things slow with the change over.

I know a LOT of people feed and are recommended Royal Canin. After study and research I would not feed it. Here are a couple of independent rating sites where it earns 2 out of 6 stars and 3 out of 5 stars:

Dog Food Reviews - Royal Canin Mini Chihuahua 28 - Powered by ReviewPost

Royal Canin Breed-Specific Puppy Food | Review and Rating


----------



## jesuschick

Oh! I forgot to tell you Hope's symptoms with colitis. She typically had yellow, mucous-y stools. She sometimes had blood but it was NOTHING like what HGE sounds like. It was yellow, tinged with blood. When she was having episodes, she did not want to eat. 

After episodes, I made her a mixture of Pedialyte, plain boiled chicken breast (that had cooled and been shredded) and canned pumpkin. That way she got electrolytes, some protein and the pumpkin soothed the lining of her colon.


----------



## TLI

Sigh. I just typed out a longgggg post, and it deleted. :/ I'll be back to give my help/opinion in a bit.


----------



## AC/DC Fan

TLI said:


> Sigh. I just typed out a longgggg post, and it deleted. :/ I'll be back to give my help/opinion in a bit.


I _HATE _when I do that!!


----------



## Foxxy

When you say slow...how slow?? A few pieces of kibble a day? A few more the next? Also, while I'm doing that should I keep using the canned Purina EN the vet gave me? I only have a can left but I suppose I can pick up more. She's not really into it and is having severe withdrawals from table food...or switch to chicken and rice while I transition her to new food. It seems like a terrible time to switch food but maybe, just maybe it was the wee bits?? who knows...sighh


----------



## TLI

Okay, whew, this has been a longggggg day! Doing some renovations to my house, and last night ended up in the ER with my youngest daughter. She played at a showcase softball tournament yesterday, and the pitcher hit her in the elbow with the ball. They thought she broke it, but it’s just super bruised and swollen. Out of school today, and not feeling that great. :/

I’m very happy to hear your baby is home and doing better!! Hugs and kisses to her!

As for food. That is pretty much a 100 dollar question. :lol: But I would not start her on anything new right now. I would give her at least a week, maybe even 2 before I started adding/switching her food. When you start you want to go super slow. Start adding in very little of the new food to the food you are feeding her now, and increase the amount daily until the old food is phased out. As for the vet recommended diet, it is a low quality food, but it does work for the purpose in which it’s intended for. It will not hurt to feed it to her for 2 weeks. They make a kibble in the intestinal diet foods as well. But canned is usually much easier to get them to eat, and when they’ve been sick, the key thing is getting them to eat. So they normally opt for canned. Something I wanted to add about kibble. None of my 4 can eat kibble. When I was feeding it, all of mine had bouts of tummy trouble off and on. Turned out that they just can’t digest kibble that well. It goes through so much processing and really doesn’t provide near the nutrition they claim that it does. Canned, wet or raw is always easier to digest, and much better for them in my opinion. 

You can always tell how well your dogs digestive system is working by their stool. You want a small, firm stool. No mucus, not soft, no blood, no straining, etc.

To your question about what food to feed. I use Wellness Simple. Lamb & Rice, canned. I chose that food for the simple fact that it is exactly as described. Simple. One protein, one carb. Do canines need carbs to thrive? The answer is no. But it will not hurt them. However, some dogs are sensitive to grains. So some people go with grain free foods for optimal nutritional value, and it can end many tummy problems for some. Then again, it doesn’t work for all. Canine diets are just like people diets. There is no, “one size fits all.” Where my 4 do well on what I feed them, yours might not. I recently found out that my boys IBS is aggravated by rice, and I’ve been feeding it to him for awhile now. He is now on Natural Balance. Would it be my first choice in food? No. But it works for him, and so many other options haven‘t. You can feed/buy the best recommended, high quality food out there, and if your pup doesn’t thrive or do well on it, it’s a total waste of money and time. It actually costs you money in vet bills. Food choices are trial and error for every dog.

Honest Kitchen is one food that many like. But most of the choices have grains, veggies/fruits in them. I believe there is one that doesn’t, but it may be the one you add your own meat too. I’m honestly not sure. You can check their website. Then there is Stella & Chewy’s, which is a pre-made raw. Again, raw works for some, not all. It’s a personal choice. If you are interested in that type of diet you could start with pre-made raw, and eventually work up to the “real deal.” I know very little about raw diets because it isn’t something I’m interested in trying. Gave pre-made raw a short try, and didn’t like how my pups hacked on the pieces of bone in the mixture. Had I continued feeding it, that may have resolved itself, but wasn’t worth it to me to risk. Some raw feeders do not have those problems. If you want to go with that, you can search here on the boards for the raw fed threads, and plenty of info is provided. 

Dogs with tummy troubles usually do best on minimal ingredients. I wouldn’t add any treats, table food, etc. back into her diet just yet. Once you get her food switched, you can try adding back in the bully sticks. I tried after mine had HGE, but they could never tolerate them afterwards. So I have to really watch their teeth. Try to brush. There are also plaque removal sprays, etc. You can always use raw meaty bones for chewing. Different options out there. 

Lastly, I would not feed her table scraps. You never know what will or won’t send her back into a flare up. Keep her diet tailored to what gives her proper nutrition, and leave the rest out. Just my opinion of course. To many treats, different foods, etc. just make it very hard to narrow down any digestive problems should they arise. 

I hope you are able to find something that works well for her. Best wishes to you guys! I can totally sympathize!


----------



## 20887

TLI said:


> Okay, whew, this has been a longggggg day! Doing some renovations to my house, and last night ended up in the ER with my youngest daughter. She played at a showcase softball tournament yesterday, and the pitcher hit her in the elbow with the ball. They thought she broke it, but it’s just super bruised and swollen. Out of school today, and not feeling that great. :/
> 
> I’m very happy to hear your baby is home and doing better!! Hugs and kisses to her!
> 
> As for food. That is pretty much a 100 dollar question. :lol: But I would not start her on anything new right now. I would give her at least a week, maybe even 2 before I started adding/switching her food. When you start you want to go super slow. Start adding in very little of the new food to the food you are feeding her now, and increase the amount daily until the old food is phased out. As for the vet recommended diet, it is a low quality food, but it does work for the purpose in which it’s intended for. It will not hurt to feed it to her for 2 weeks. They make a kibble in the intestinal diet foods as well. But canned is usually much easier to get them to eat, and when they’ve been sick, the key thing is getting them to eat. So they normally opt for canned. Something I wanted to add about kibble. None of my 4 can eat kibble. When I was feeding it, all of mine had bouts of tummy trouble off and on. Turned out that they just can’t digest kibble that well. It goes through so much processing and really doesn’t provide near the nutrition they claim that it does. Canned, wet or raw is always easier to digest, and much better for them in my opinion.
> 
> You can always tell how well your dogs digestive system is working by their stool. You want a small, firm stool. No mucus, not soft, no blood, no straining, etc.
> 
> To your question about what food to feed. I use Wellness Simple. Lamb & Rice, canned. I chose that food for the simple fact that it is exactly as described. Simple. One protein, one carb. Do canines need carbs to thrive? The answer is no. But it will not hurt them. However, some dogs are sensitive to grains. So some people go with grain free foods for optimal nutritional value, and it can end many tummy problems for some. Then again, it doesn’t work for all. Canine diets are just like people diets. There is no, “one size fits all.” Where my 4 do well on what I feed them, yours might not. I recently found out that my boys IBS is aggravated by rice, and I’ve been feeding it to him for awhile now. He is now on Natural Balance. Would it be my first choice in food? No. But it works for him, and so many other options haven‘t. You can feed/buy the best recommended, high quality food out there, and if your pup doesn’t thrive or do well on it, it’s a total waste of money and time. It actually costs you money in vet bills. Food choices are trial and error for every dog.
> 
> Honest Kitchen is one food that many like. But most of the choices have grains, veggies/fruits in them. I believe there is one that doesn’t, but it may be the one you add your own meat too. I’m honestly not sure. You can check their website. Then there is Stella & Chewy’s, which is a pre-made raw. Again, raw works for some, not all. It’s a personal choice. If you are interested in that type of diet you could start with pre-made raw, and eventually work up to the “real deal.” I know very little about raw diets because it isn’t something I’m interested in trying. Gave pre-made raw a short try, and didn’t like how my pups hacked on the pieces of bone in the mixture. Had I continued feeding it, that may have resolved itself, but wasn’t worth it to me to risk. Some raw feeders do not have those problems. If you want to go with that, you can search here on the boards for the raw fed threads, and plenty of info is provided.
> 
> Dogs with tummy troubles usually do best on minimal ingredients. I wouldn’t add any treats, table food, etc. back into her diet just yet. Once you get her food switched, you can try adding back in the bully sticks. I tried after mine had HGE, but they could never tolerate them afterwards. So I have to really watch their teeth. Try to brush. There are also plaque removal sprays, etc. You can always use raw meaty bones for chewing. Different options out there.
> 
> Lastly, I would not feed her table scraps. You never know what will or won’t send her back into a flare up. Keep her diet tailored to what gives her proper nutrition, and leave the rest out. Just my opinion of course. To many treats, different foods, etc. just make it very hard to narrow down any digestive problems should they arise.
> 
> I hope you are able to find something that works well for her. Best wishes to you guys! I can totally sympathize!



Great advice! Just curious-what pre-made raw were you feeding that had chunks of bone in it?


----------



## TLI

The transition to switch her food should be over the course of 7 to 10 days. Some can handle it much faster, but I wouldn't push. If you want to give her a bite of boiled chicken, no salt added, that probably won't hurt. But I would make that more of a treat than part of her diet. Mix the food your vet gave you with whatever food you decide to switch too. You will need another can or so. Don't worry much about her wanting the table food. She'll be much better without it. ; ) Tough love is hard sometime, but she'll be much healthier because of it. : )


----------



## TLI

missy_r said:


> Great advice! Just curious-what pre-made raw were you feeding that had chunks of bone in it?


Nature's Variety, Raw Medallions.


----------



## Foxxy

TLI said:


> Okay, whew, this has been a longggggg day! Doing some renovations to my house, and last night ended up in the ER with my youngest daughter. She played at a showcase softball tournament yesterday, and the pitcher hit her in the elbow with the ball. They thought she broke it, but it’s just super bruised and swollen. Out of school today, and not feeling that great. :/
> 
> I’m very happy to hear your baby is home and doing better!! Hugs and kisses to her!
> 
> As for food. That is pretty much a 100 dollar question. :lol: But I would not start her on anything new right now. I would give her at least a week, maybe even 2 before I started adding/switching her food. When you start you want to go super slow. Start adding in very little of the new food to the food you are feeding her now, and increase the amount daily until the old food is phased out. As for the vet recommended diet, it is a low quality food, but it does work for the purpose in which it’s intended for. It will not hurt to feed it to her for 2 weeks. They make a kibble in the intestinal diet foods as well. But canned is usually much easier to get them to eat, and when they’ve been sick, the key thing is getting them to eat. So they normally opt for canned. Something I wanted to add about kibble. None of my 4 can eat kibble. When I was feeding it, all of mine had bouts of tummy trouble off and on. Turned out that they just can’t digest kibble that well. It goes through so much processing and really doesn’t provide near the nutrition they claim that it does. Canned, wet or raw is always easier to digest, and much better for them in my opinion.
> 
> You can always tell how well your dogs digestive system is working by their stool. You want a small, firm stool. No mucus, not soft, no blood, no straining, etc.
> 
> To your question about what food to feed. I use Wellness Simple. Lamb & Rice, canned. I chose that food for the simple fact that it is exactly as described. Simple. One protein, one carb. Do canines need carbs to thrive? The answer is no. But it will not hurt them. However, some dogs are sensitive to grains. So some people go with grain free foods for optimal nutritional value, and it can end many tummy problems for some. Then again, it doesn’t work for all. Canine diets are just like people diets. There is no, “one size fits all.” Where my 4 do well on what I feed them, yours might not. I recently found out that my boys IBS is aggravated by rice, and I’ve been feeding it to him for awhile now. He is now on Natural Balance. Would it be my first choice in food? No. But it works for him, and so many other options haven‘t. You can feed/buy the best recommended, high quality food out there, and if your pup doesn’t thrive or do well on it, it’s a total waste of money and time. It actually costs you money in vet bills. Food choices are trial and error for every dog.
> 
> Honest Kitchen is one food that many like. But most of the choices have grains, veggies/fruits in them. I believe there is one that doesn’t, but it may be the one you add your own meat too. I’m honestly not sure. You can check their website. Then there is Stella & Chewy’s, which is a pre-made raw. Again, raw works for some, not all. It’s a personal choice. If you are interested in that type of diet you could start with pre-made raw, and eventually work up to the “real deal.” I know very little about raw diets because it isn’t something I’m interested in trying. Gave pre-made raw a short try, and didn’t like how my pups hacked on the pieces of bone in the mixture. Had I continued feeding it, that may have resolved itself, but wasn’t worth it to me to risk. Some raw feeders do not have those problems. If you want to go with that, you can search here on the boards for the raw fed threads, and plenty of info is provided.
> 
> Dogs with tummy troubles usually do best on minimal ingredients. I wouldn’t add any treats, table food, etc. back into her diet just yet. Once you get her food switched, you can try adding back in the bully sticks. I tried after mine had HGE, but they could never tolerate them afterwards. So I have to really watch their teeth. Try to brush. There are also plaque removal sprays, etc. You can always use raw meaty bones for chewing. Different options out there.
> 
> Lastly, I would not feed her table scraps. You never know what will or won’t send her back into a flare up. Keep her diet tailored to what gives her proper nutrition, and leave the rest out. Just my opinion of course. To many treats, different foods, etc. just make it very hard to narrow down any digestive problems should they arise.
> 
> I hope you are able to find something that works well for her. Best wishes to you guys! I can totally sympathize!


Thank you so much...it answers so many of my questions...just one other one...:hello1: She's really not enjoying her vet recomm canned food. Yesterday she was way more into it...today i think she had like 2 bites


----------



## TLI

Foxxy said:


> Thank you so much...it answers so many of my questions...just one other one...:hello1: She's really not enjoying her vet recomm canned food. Yesterday she was way more into it...today i think she had like 2 bites


You're very welcome!! : )

I would ask if you can use the Hills I/D, Gastrointestinal Health, canned. The Purina is kinda stiff, and doesn't even smell good. The Hills seems more palatable. Not that I've ever tried it. :lol: :wink: My pups don't like the Purina one either. 

They have kibble in both, but sold in 5 lb. bags. You'll end up with quite a bit of waste. Again, it's about preference, really. 

The reason I don't suggest boiled Chicken & Rice for a week or two as a sole diet is because you will not have any of the vitamins and minerals she needs included. If it were a day or two it would be fine, but not suitable for much longer than that. : )


----------



## Cream Chi's

I have one dog with Chronic idiopathic colitis & another dog with EPI (Exocrine pancreatic insufficiency) I know most people here do not like-feed-want to feed Veterinary Diets but I do think it works for my boys, they have both put on weight, are bright and bouncy, have perfect solid little poo's, shiny coats etc. 

I believe that veterinary gastro food saved my Kirbys life


----------



## flippedstars

The Purina got a big F here too when Bryco was sick...we had much better results w/ the Royal Canin I/D vet one, and I bet Hills is better too from the sounds of it. Maybe your vet or a vet in your area has one of the other options...


----------



## TLI

AC/DC Fan said:


> I _HATE _when I do that!!


Me 2!!! :lol: If it is a sentence or two it isn't so bad, but when you write a "book" (lol) it makes me so mad! :lol:



Cream Chi's said:


> I have one dog with Chronic idiopathic colitis & another dog with EPI (Exocrine pancreatic insufficiency) I know most people here do not like-feed-want to feed Veterinary Diets but I do think it works for my boys, they have both put on weight, are bright and bouncy, have perfect solid little poo's, shiny coats etc.
> 
> I believe that veterinary gastro food saved my Kirbys life


It def. has its benefits in some situations. I would never feed it for long periods of time if I had a choice, but if it was a choice between my pup being ill all the time, or a lower grade food, I'd choose the latter. : )


----------

